# Recall when she thinks im not interesting enough



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Kenya comes to me.. sometimes. 
but when she feels that im NOT AS interesting as w/e it is shes doing, she acts like she doesnt even hear me. she will even stare at me calling her and just sit there.. 
how do i teach her to come? 
shes about 11 months old


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe i get this with my 11 week old too. though if i have treat she comes right away. 

curious about the answers you get


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Be more interesting.
Run away making silly noises. Helps if you fall down & curse loudly, too.
Make sure when she comes to you the fun doesn't end. (That is don't go straight in the house or something like that.) For now, I'd keep treats handy, too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

ALWAYS be the most fun thing around and mix up the rewards. Like middle said.... when the dog/pup does come KEEP the fun up. A rousing game of tug can be more rewarding for some than treats but either will work. 

When my pups are young we head into the woods. They are allowed to run around and explore but sometimes *I* get lost. I will duck behind a fallen tree or bush and quietly watch. If per chance they wander out of my sight while I am hiding I will make enough noise for them to look back and realize I am not there. They come RUNNING to find me. Talk about a party when they rescue me. This "game" has MANY benefits:

1) teaches them to pay attention
2) utilizes their natural abilities of scent and hunt
3) helps form STRONG bonds with their handler (well the stupid human keeps getting lost so *I* have to find them)
4) builds confidence (see notations from #3)
5) teaches them to stay closer to you which is great when they get older as they will be more trustworthy to be off leash

I played this game once with FIVE dogs that ranging from 4 or 5 months to barely 2 years- all were raised playing the same game. All 5 were romping along a loging path about 25 yards in front of me. About 50 yards in front of THEM 3 deer bolted from the woods across the path. I heard the deer a split second before they hit the clearing. I hollered and DOVE to a hiding place. Within seconds ALL 5 dogs were nudging me and being praised as the deer went completely un-noticed by them. I will admit that scared me as it could have gone VERY wrong. After that I would only venture out with ALL the younguns if I had my eldest male with me as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you just starting to work on Kenya's recall at 11 months old??


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely agree with the above posts - you must be the biggest jackpot ever - the most exciting thing in the world at that given time no matter what you may end up looking like to achieve it







! First find what your dog thinks is the best "reward" (eg tug toy, squeaky toy, food, etc) and then go with that to begin with.

Once this "fun" is "ingrained" then a reliable recall is much easier to achieve and eventually the "reward" will be to come to you (because the dog learns/knows you are the fun one). 

Never try to run after your dog when he/she is sitting there looking at you like "um, yeah right....not in the mood" - instead start running in the opposite direction - most dogs will respond to that, especially those with prey drive.

And you probably already know this - never give your dog heck when he/she eventually does come to you....hard to do sometimes but all positive work done can go down the tubes with one bad recall experience.

My 2 cents


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

this is a great question and i will be waiting to see what else people have to say. when we first brought niko home i never had to leash him to go potty - now i do. i have about a 98% recall in the house(the only time i don't is when hes chasing cats) outside its much less. and all the running away and funny things i do don't work - he just looks at me like i am an a$$.

so if i take him out to play ball or something he has a long lead on that i let him drag and if i do have to go get him i am able to step on the lead. i can't wait for the realiable recall to come.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

"Be more interesting..........." just about puts it in a nutshell. Specially for the younger pups and all the initial training. Using treats helps, but working on a motivating tug toy at the same time is ultimately even better. Prey drive (with a toy) is a much more reliable drive for our dogs. I've NEVER seen my dogs tear off after food with the same speed and enthusiasm they have for a squirrel. 100% fast 100% of the time for a running squirrel. So THAT is the 'reliable' I'd like for my 'come'.

All initial training should have the pups set up to succeed each and every time. I find running away when I call helps with the speed. No movement and standing facing the dog s l o w s them down. I don't even say 'come' just their name and when they turn on that it's to see me tearing off and away from them. When they catch up it's a food reward or game/play. Each and every time.

Only after quite a while when this is clearly working 100% of the time do I start the 'random' reinforcement' . And it's not a sudden and abrupt 'yesterday 100 % reward 100% of the time and TODAY I just use verbal praise'. Instead I start with maybe one time in the day of JUST verbals and all the rest with the toy. Then a few days later randomly choose 2 times with the verbals and the rest with the toy.

So the dogs always think THIS time may get a reward and it's worth the run. Rather than this time they may or may not so why bother............

The 'random' use of the reinforcer (and it's what is reinforcing TO THE DOG, not what we think they should want) I find most of us mess up. We go too fast too soon and lose the intensity from the dog.


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe that knowing when and how to do the recall is not as important as knowing when not to train a recall. Everytime that you use your recall and the dog does not come you are training the dog how to ignore your command. When I start training the recall with a puppy or a foster dog I never give the command untill I am already 100% sure that the dog will come. I also never use my dog's recall for punishment- that is anything that the dog sees as punishment. For example, if a dog would rather be outside I will never use the recall to bring them in since coming in would be punishment to the dog. Same if a dog does not like having their nails clipped, being brushed, getting medicine, a bath, etc. You will never have a 100% reliable recall in the real world if you do not have a 100% reliable recall during training.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

At 11 months she tests her limits. You call her, she thinks 'If I don't come to you than what?' And then what do you do? Call again? Go grab her? Correct her? Ignore her? Have you done a leash training and long line recall training with her? 

I agree that being the most interesting and fun thing in the world works for an initial training but if you have an independent dog than you need to make one step further and actually correct her for ignoring you. I know it's against what everybody says here but happy dances don't work for every dog forever.

My Yana needed some strong corrections in order to realize that coming when called is not an option. Which probably saved her a months ago when on our walk with another person with two dogs we encountered a horse and all dogs rushed to the horse. I called Yana back and she came right away after a single command. Other dogs didn't even though their owner was making happy noises and ran in the opposite direction and did everything right and fun. One of her dogs was hit by the horse.


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

> Quote:My Yana needed some strong corrections in order to realize that coming when called is not an option. Which probably saved her a months ago when on our walk with another person with two dogs we encountered a horse and all dogs rushed to the horse. I called Yana back and she came right away after a single command. Other dogs didn't even though their owner was making happy noises and ran in the opposite direction and did everything right and fun. One of her dogs was hit by the horse.


 I agree, I have not had a dog yet that never decided to say "no" to a command they knew at one time or another.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i JUST got her a couple of weeks ago from animal control. so yes, technically i am JUST starting but not because of laziness.. but because i didnt have a choice. lol dont hurt me! 

i started and shes doing a bit better







i say COME KENYA and run and when she does come over, she gets lots of lovin and a game of chase and shes doing better
im going to start carrying treats, she was sick for the beggining of her time with me, but now shes getting healthier, regaining appeitite and food seems to work









we still need a lil work obviously, when it comes to other dogs, shes totally deaf


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

I foster GSDs for my local Shepherd Rescue believe me I fully understand the importance of giving a dog time to bond before starting obedience training.
I just personally believe that the recall is the most important command for a dog to know and be 100% reliable with. Not just for titles but because it can potentially save their life some day. 



> Quote: i say COME KENYA and run and when she does come over, she gets lots of lovin and a game of chase


 Maybe I just train the recall differently but I do not say the command untill I am sure the dog is already on his way to me. I would get the dog's attention, run back and when the dog is commited then I give the command and praise/reward as soon as he gets to me. I try to set a dog up for success every time I give them their recall command. If I am not able to enforce a command or the dog is not ready to be corrected for disobeying a command I do not recall the dog.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I too agree that corrections may eventually be needed if a dog is choosing to ignore a formal command (and I also agree that not everyone would agree on this one), but in the context of the teaching phase of a recall, unless the dog completely understands what the command means, then I would personally not use a correction. 

Since you have just recently gotten this dog, some bonding time will go a long way in working towards this (as will working on some focus exercises). 

Fransheska, curious if you are thinking of doing any formal obedience class/training etc? There are many steps that you can take in training a recall, but the way to get there can also depend on exactly what kind of recall you want (EG dog returning and sitting in front of you/just getting the dog to come in close to where you are/getting dog to come in at your side etc).









Aaron has an excellent point: "If I am not able to enforce a command or the dog is not ready to be corrected for disobeying a command I do not recall the dog". (sorry but my HTML isn't working right now). I pretty much do the same - I actually start recall training more structured with the dog on a lead and my "enticing reward" to bring the dog into recall position and then I move from there in regards to increasing distance etc.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, me and her are signing up for training classes







we are gonna try clicker training 

she is spayed december 12th then starts classes after. we had to wait to spay her because she had kennel cough, ring work,and giardia. (shes on her 2nd round of wormers now) 

i found a whistle and we are working on using that also/along with "COME!", when shes already coming over to me, i whistle and she RUNS OVER. i guess its a more special sound then the usual "COME" she has learned to mostly ignore. the whistle gets her attention alot faster

how old owner used an Electric collar (he dropped her off at the shelter with it on) but i dont want to use that.. i dont know how to properly use it and i just dont like the idea of it on her. shes still a bit of a puppy and i sure i dont need it


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

right now im teaching her to come over and sit in front me. then she gets a treat, a game, or something else thats fun


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

ok question for you all with solid recalls. if the fun and silly dance does not work - then what? how do you correct for disobeying? (yes i am doing obedience with him but does not start until next week)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I work on my training technique - THAT's what I need to correct! Check your pms.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07At 11 months she tests her limits. You call her, she thinks 'If I don't come to you than what?' And then what do you do? Call again? Go grab her? Correct her? Ignore her? Have you done a leash training and long line recall training with her?
> 
> I agree that being the most interesting and fun thing in the world works for an initial training but if you have an independent dog than you need to make one step further and actually correct her for ignoring you. I know it's against what everybody says here but happy dances don't work for every dog forever.
> 
> My Yana needed some strong corrections in order to realize that coming when called is not an option. Which probably saved her a months ago when on our walk with another person with two dogs we encountered a horse and all dogs rushed to the horse. I called Yana back and she came right away after a single command. Other dogs didn't even though their owner was making happy noises and ran in the opposite direction and did everything right and fun. One of her dogs was hit by the horse.


I totally agree with this post. In my opinion, using a long line is everything. Here are 14 one minute videos from my website that will take you step by step using a long line. 

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Come_members1.html


----------

